# Rupert the Baby Deer



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

A friend sent me an e-mail recently about Rupert. This is the website.

http://shane.livejournal.com/828396.html

I loved the story so much I wanted to share it with you. Be sure to click on the "here" at the bottom of the first page to take you to more pictures.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

How precious is that! Love the name too.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That's so sweet. Little Rupert is TINY...........


----------



## rainbows (Aug 19, 2008)

Such a cute baby deer, I do hope it survives to maturity.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Maggie, thanks for sharing this....

What a little doll baby.

Linda


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Incredible story - how heartwarming that they would be able to maintain a prematurely born deer. So tiny and perfect!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This is so amazing! Kudos to this wildlife center for saving this tiny, tiny, little one!

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

So tiny and cute! What a sweet little thing. I love his name too, as does my cat Rupert.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That baby is just SO adorable and teeny tiny!!  

Thanks for sharing, Maggie.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I really hate to post this. I had so hoped this precious little deer would survive.

Nona (Littlebird) just sent me an e-mail with the following:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sad news....

FROM THE BUCKS HERALD
Sadness as Rupert the baby deer dies
Tiny Rupert the deer passed away on Wednesday


Published Date:
02 October 2008
By Parveen Devlin
Reporter
GUTTED' is the feeling of staff at St Tiggywinkles Wildlife Hospital in Haddenham after the sad death of little Rupert a tiny muntjac deer on Wednesday afternoon.
The six inch baby who was delivered by caesarean section earlier this week was dicing with death from the beginning of birth after his mother died from serious head injuries.

At just over a pound in weight he was kept in a life supporting incubator in intensive care and was thought to be two or three weeks premature. He had all the symptoms of a premature human baby. His lungs were not inflating properly and problems emerged after he was not able to ingest his mothers milk (colostrum).

Staff tried to give him the milk of a lamb but unfortunately he did not digest that properly because he needed his mother's bacteria.
Staff knew that he had an unpredictable chance of survival but held onto hope as they tried this method of keeping him alive. It is only their second baby deer at the centre which they have had to deliver by caesarean and so everything was under trial and error.

Founder of the centre, Les Stocker predicted that the odds were against Rupert earlier in the week when he spoke to The Bucks Herald. He said that everyone was worried about him as they had not seen anything so tiny.

Talking about the death, Les said that next time they will try warm milk straight from a goat at a nearby farm. He added: "The nurses are absolutely choked as well as the foster mother who took him on.
"It is all a new science looking after wildlife casualties and this is just one more to add to our experience."


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

How very, very sad, but bless them for trying.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OH, that's SO sad.........you sure were sweet Little Rupert....


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Oh, I'm so sorry to read this.....poor Rupert......he was such a cutie.

I'm so glad he was so well cared for in his short time here.....those people tried so hard to save him, I feel for them.

Linda


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I, too, am adding my condolences!! I know so many people were rooting for his survival!

The caretakers did their best and I'm sure, are most upset!

I hope that Rubert's death will help a future little one born in dire straits...

Loving thoughts and hugs to all who helped Rubert!

Shi


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

awwww, sooo cute!!! i always wanted to raise a baby deer even when i was a little girl, bambi changed my path in life


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is just too sad.....


----------

